# An update on Gypsy! (Doris)



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Gypsy, or Doris, as she's called now, has adapted very well! She insists on being present at any and every family activity, she has all her shots and play-fights with the dog. She'll even sleep with her humans, when she's not sleeping on the rug she's claimed as HERS.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, that is so nice to hear! That is the kitty that was so hard to catch, right? If she had known what a good life she was going to have she would have let herself get caught right away!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree. Perhaps you could have given her an advance notice of how nice life was going to be once you got her acclimated! Think of all she has missed until now.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh its lovely to hear a Happy Ending. Each night she must kick herself thinking how she fought to not get this cushy life :0)


----------

